# Image Theft | Copyright | Intellectual Property



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a discussion underway on a watermarking thread and it has spiralled almost into thread-jacking so I have decided to move it here.

I am not sure what discussions have taken place in the past on TPF and to be honest I don't really care.

The technological ability to steal or copy someone's digital property is not a photographic discussion.  *It is a technical discussion*.

Unless the user is adept in HTML/JavaScript or another suitable programming language then they should remain silent.  Just because they personally do not know how to protect their online property does not mean it cannot be done.

If anyone would like to debate the moral rights and wrongs regarding image theft/reuse then again, that is a separate discussion, *a philosophical discussion* and I will be happy to debate into the wee hours.

But be under no illusions.  Image theft is not a forgone conclusion and several techniques are available for protecting your images if you so care to use them.

*If you do not feel particularly strongly about your own work (as I don't) then this issue is a moot point anyway.*

However if you are considering turning professional or you would like to protect your images then do not be dissuaded by some posters that claim it is a _fact of online life_ and that it cannot be stopped.

It can.  The internet and web technology is dynamic and ever changing.  Furthermore it is user driven.  If you have a problem you can guarantee that another user has either developed or is developing a solution.  

There is nothing left to add on this debate.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> There is nothing left to add on this debate.



Well, what a nice discussion that was...


:er:


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Cooler_King said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing left to add on this debate.
> ...



:violin:


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

YOU decided to move it here? You're the first moderator I've ever seen with only 26 posts. HA!

A photography forum is the perfect place to discuss photography theft.

Seriously, you haven't a clue, have you? If you have any proof, please, like I said in the other thread, post up or SHUT UP. Mkthx.


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 27, 2009)

cool story, bro


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

Rekd said:


> YOU decided to move it here? You're the first moderator I've ever seen with only 26 posts. HA!
> 
> Seriously, you haven't a clue, have you?



He clearly has his mind made up...  


Cooler King,
Everything you describe would work to _dissuade_ someone from taking your work, but none of it can _prevent_ it.

Some people determined on stealing another's work may just move on and find another image once confronted with your security measures...

Other people would simply find another way to take it.


Yes, security technology is continually improving.  At the same time, the technology to get around that is improving too.  When the lock was invented, did thieves just stop stealing?  No, they found a way to open the lock.


Like they say - a lock only keeps an honest man honest.


----------



## Arch (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> Unless the user is adept in HTML/JavaScript or another suitable programming language then they should remain silent.  Just because they personally do not know how to protect their online property does not mean it cannot be done.



Oh ok, so... enlighten us?



Cooler_King said:


> If anyone would like to debate the moral rights and wrongs regarding image theft/reuse then again, that is a separate discussion, *a philosophical discussion* and I will be happy to debate into the wee hours.



So law is Philosophical?, that's news to me.




Cooler_King said:


> But be under no illusions.  Image theft is not a forgone conclusion and several techniques are available for protecting your images if you so care to use them.



Which are....




Cooler_King said:


> There is nothing left to add on this debate.



sure there is.... like other peoples opinions....


----------



## jman6785 (Dec 27, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

Arch said:


> Cooler_King said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the user is adept in HTML/JavaScript or another suitable programming language then they should remain silent.  Just because they personally do not know how to protect their online property does not mean it cannot be done.
> ...



You have not expressed an opinion you have given sarcastic answers and asked questions.  I have answered.  

So if you have a relevant opinion let's hear it.  If not don't show yourself up with sarcasm or conjecture.  You are a moderator so act accordingly.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Rekd said:


> post up or SHUT UP. Mkthx.





Cooler_King said:


> blah blah I know you are but what am I? blah blah...



:crickets:

:lmao:


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

Well clearly this has turned into juvenile time.  There is nothing to add that has not been done so already.

Oh wait there is.. shortening the buffer overflow so that PRT SCR will not work.  Dividing your image into fragments so that they could not possibly be downloaded unless they were assembled by hand by the thief, did I mention transparent Div images?  

Inserting images inside navbar disabled pop ups... 

I am up to about 9 techniques at the minute.  How bad do you want this image?

You want to assemble 1000 individual GIF's by hand just for THAT photo?

Oh yeh, coding to stop the so called Mac Drag and Drop technique..

You still trying to steal it?

Replace the JavaScript functions in your HEAD section with an INCLUDE statement that calls an external JavaScript file (.js). If you're using some DHTML effects that you want to protect, save your style sheet information in an external CSS file

Oh wait..you got my source code except I save my code locally and the code I use online is devoid of all spaces, line breaks and //notes <----!!>   so now you have a txt file of garbage...

But just to make sure we have also encrypted the HTML code as well so get those algorithms running...

Sorry.  Am I still going?  I will stop now unless you know something that the designers of Amazon don't.

And just in case you are not convinced here is the code to disable print screen.



> function clearImage()
> {
> r = window.clipboardData.clearData("Image")
> }
> ...



I am done here.

Rekd  it's OK to admit defeat.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> I am done here.



You haven't put up a picture yet, how can you be done here? Oh, that's how... you can't post a picture I can't steal. 

NOW you're done. :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> The point should be that when a new photographer asks about defending his copyright it is a disservice for 4 or 5 posters to chime in with '_it cannot be done so deal with it or get off the web_'.



I think you are confusing the issue here.

Defending your copyright, and preventing theft are two separate issues, with two separate courses of action.

You may see them as the same issue, but they are not.

Defending your copyright is a legal action that takes place in court - after a crime has been committed.

Preventing the theft that would require you to defend said copyright is something that has to be done before the crime is committed.  Once they have it, nothing you do matters (as far as prevention goes).

I am very doubtful that you can show us any image on the internet that I cannot get a copy of on my computer.

*If I can see it, I can steal it.*

Denying that is just nonsense.  YES - you can make it harder for the thief to get your stuff, but that's all you can do.

Until you can show me an image, anywhere on the internet, that I cannot get onto my computer - I stand by my assertion that prevention is impossible.

DEFENDING your copyrighted work, once it has been stolen, that's a completely separate issue and the first step you should take (really, this needs to be done before there is a problem) is to register your images.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

Rekd said:


> Cooler_King said:
> 
> 
> > I am done here.
> ...



You're an idiot lol

If I post an image to TPF I am constrained to their security and server setup.  Not my own.  Seriously, how did you get through puberty? 

As for everyone else claiming I should post the address of an image that you cannot steal... I don't investigate the security of every image vendor so I don't know a particular file path for you to navigate to.  However I am sure that there are images embedded on websites that are beyond the ability of anyone on these forums to steal.

Now I believe I have given you more than enough techniques (programming, encryption, file permissions, image disguise etc) to protect your work.  This argument (for me) is finished unless someone (obviously not Rekd) can post up exactly how to circumvent every technique I listed.

But none of you can.

Goodnight.

Rekd - keep striving mate. It's working for ya.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> If I post an image to TPF I am constrained to their security and server setup.  Not my own.



Just post a link.  Anywhere on the net.  You don't have to post the picture here, just tell us where it is.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > Cooler_King said:
> ...



You can't prove your idiotic point so you resort to calling me an idiot? Wow. Just wow.

And for the record, I did not say to post a picture to TPF. You can post it anywhere on the web and I'll be able to take it if I want. That's my point. Hell, for that matter, just tell me where there's an image I can't steal. That should make it simple enough for you. 



> However I am sure that there are images embedded on websites that are beyond the ability of anyone on these forums to steal.



If you're so sure, prove it. Really. Prove it. Stop calling names, stop saying it can't be done, and prove it already. Anyone can say anything on the internet. I'm saying I can steal any image I can see, you're saying I can't.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> Now I believe I have given you more than enough techniques (programming, encryption, file permissions, image disguise etc) to protect your work.  This argument (for me) is finished unless someone (obviously not Rekd) can post up exactly how to circumvent every technique I listed.
> 
> But none of you can.



YOU are the one that said it could be done.  If you can't prove it, it's just meaningless talk.  Just smoke & mirrors.

YOU said that YOU knew how to do it.  Show us.

Believe me, if you're right, everyone here would be very interested.
Hell, you could probably even become a millionaire with that kind of product.

Give us the link to your website.  Hell, just give us the name of it - we can google it and get there on our own.

You make a lot of fantastic claims, but you have yet to show us _anything_.  Nobody is going to take you seriously if you can't even provide one single link that employs some of the techniques you describe.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

Read my post again.  I said I don't know one.  I have never tried to steal an image so therefore I have not got a handy list of well-locked server boxes to give to you.

But I have put out a challenge here -

If anyone can list each technique that I have posted and demonstrate the code that can be used to circumvent it then I will admit defeat.  If not I guess it's quiet time for most of you.

for those of you claiming I have not 'done anything' I believe, nay I can SEE, that I gave you the techniques and in some cases the CODE with which it could be done.

So.  Quiet time.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> Read my post again.  I said I don't know one.  I have never tried to steal an image so therefore I have not got a handy list of well-locked server boxes to give to you.
> 
> But I have put out a challenge here -
> 
> ...



You are very confidant in something you have never tried to prove. Or even seen proven for that matter. How does that work? 

Seriously, you can't do it. You (or anyone else) cannot post an image on the internet that is unable to be stolen. 

It. Cannot. Be. Done.

Period.

(As a friendly aside, the more you try to say it CAN be done by posting useless code and not giving EVEN ONE EXAMPLE makes you look more foolish and ignorant.)


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

So

1. Embed inside a flash file
2. Disable/modify context menus
3. Display photographic images inside password protected viewing sites
4. Paste a transparent image inside a Div container over the image
5. Watermarking visually
6. Disable context menu combined with
    a.  Unreadable source code
    b.  Encrypted source code (filepath cannot be retrieved)
    c.  Print Screen disabled via overflow
    d.  Image divided into 1000 sections which have to be individually electronically         restitched

So there you go.  List the ways.  I have listed the techniques that *could* be used to prevent image theft.  You list the ways that you could circumvent them.

Sounds fair.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

OK, without having any real examples to look at - worst case scenario-

What stops me from just taking a picture of my monitor?  Results would likely still be better than a print screen.

Like I said:  If I can see it, I can steal it.

Yes, it would probably look like crap.  Yes, I have seen worse than that hanging in cubicles.  "Crap" to you is "OK" for someone else, lol.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

There are more ways to print screen than using the PrtScrn button. Many apps will do this ( some will do it in much better quality than the keyboard button), and stopping them all is going to be impossible.

Anything else you'd like to try to worm out of your precarious predicament of looking extremely foolish??  (Without calling people names, that is...)

:greenpbl:


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> OK, without having any real examples to look at - worst case scenario-
> 
> What stops me from just taking a picture of my monitor?  Results would likely still be better than a print screen.
> 
> ...



 *speechless*

eacemrgreen:

I admit defeat.

Have you ever been on the Krypton Factor?


REKD: Get a life. Either post a real solution or get lost.  I listed 10 techniques and you have come back with



> Ummm I think I heard about this program once..yeh...it was called...wait a minute it will come to me..yeh my babysitter told my dog about it...I think...yeh.  So that's how I would break into Fort Knox and steal the Mona Lisa.  I would use that.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> Have you ever been on the Krypton Factor?



...Don't think I've ever heard of it.  What is it?


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Cooler_King said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever been on the Krypton Factor?
> ...



It's a TV show here in the UK.  A series of challenges and the contestants must complete them quickest to win.

It's like lateral thinking combined with time pressure.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > OK, without having any real examples to look at - worst case scenario-
> ...



LoL. Epic fail.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

So that's a no then?

Final answer?

Phone a friend?

Ask the audience?

I thought so.  REKD you got nothing.  Posting Epic Fail after I listed 10 techniques and you have posted precisely none.  What planet do you live on?


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Some light reading for you... 

It's not just me, it's all these people below who offer suggestions to protect your images on line telling you in no uncertain terms that: 

YOU CANNOT STOP IMAGES FROM BEING STOLEN. PERIOD.

Image Protection - How to Prevent Image Theft

10+ Ways To Protect Images From Being Stolen

How to Prevent Your Digital Photos from Being Stolen on the Internet | eHow.com

Prevent Image Theft : Total Guide : iWizard

Flickr: The Help Forum: How do I prevent my photos from being downloadable in google images?

o2b.net : Tim Murtaugh » Blog Archive » Protecting Your Assets: Seven techniques to help prevent image theft.

MooTools 1.2 Image Protector: dwProtector (read the comments about firebug)

Protecting Your Images on the Web

There are several FREE programs that will copy screens without being affected by the web page. There are even more that you can buy for very cheep that will do it.

Now, about your epic fail... do you really want to continue making yourself look like this in front of so many people that know better? Or will you finally admit that I'm right and you're wrong...? Way wrong.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler King...your saying if you use one or all of those techniques that i cannot grab the image from your site? lol I can put up $1000.00(us) right now that i can. 

I dont steal images...but to me your saying it cannot be done from pulling off a site. Correct?


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Dec 27, 2009)

btw: ive been building websites and using photoshop since 4.0 came out. I'm almost 27 and I made my first website at 15. I know my way around the "i-world" lol


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Hybrid Designz said:


> btw: ive been building websites and using photoshop since 4.0 came out. I'm almost 27 and I made my first website at 15. I know my way around the "i-world" lol



LoL, I'm 45 and have been doing html, java AND computer programming for decades. Not to mention graphics, both online and print. 

Cooler King's ice seems to have melted because he's all wet and obviously doesn't know what he's talking about. 

He has admittedly never tried to protect an image and (apparently) doesn't know how to do research on such subjects. He's trying to sound important or special or something without really being aware of what the hell he's talking about.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Dec 27, 2009)

I totally agree. I know about 4 or 5 ways on a windows based machine. But if he wants me to go with a linux machine...lol i can give him ways there too. Linux rocks btw  i use it for everything pretty much


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2009)

*THAT IS ABSOLUTELY AWESOME JAVA SCRIPT. *

Thanks for that. I never would have thought that java script can do things like clear the clipboard. 

Now tell me again how that is supposed to run? Because I tried putting it on my website, I went to that website, and all that happened was that tiny little script blocker icon in the bottom right corner of my browser lit up. 


Now since you clearly have no concept of digital rights management let me enlighten you. There is no way at all you can deliver readable content to someone and NOT have them be able to copy it freely. If you do have such a method why not give Sony a call, since the millions they invested in their retarded BD+ encrypted Blurays couldn't hold up against a bunch of teenagers with some spare time.


Your method of security works like this:

Me: Here's the worlds most secure vault, behind it is the picture for you.
You: How do I see the picture.
Me: Oh that's right, here use this key.
You: How does that stop me stealing the picture.
Me: ... Don't steal the picture.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

Garbz said:


> *THAT IS ABSOLUTELY AWESOME JAVA SCRIPT. *
> 
> blah blah blah........Sony...blah blah....Blue Ray..blah



It seems I have rattled a few monkeys cages.

Here is a banana. Pick the cleverest amongst you to see what it does

Image Cut (image Splitter) download - Visitors are forced to return to the site every time they want

Or these guys can give Sony a call...

http://www.invisitec.com/

or these http://www.artistscope.com/secure_image_demos.asp

Yawn. You are all boring me now.  It's prob a Yank thing.  But then the last retard to post was an Aussie so maybe not.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, it creates frames for the images. Whoopie! 

How is that going to stop me from using something like SnagIt or CAMTASIA or IView from capturing the image? 

Answer: It isn't.

Again, got a link to test? I'll gladly admit defeat if you can prove your point.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 27, 2009)

> Cooler King's ice seems to have melted because he's all wet and obviously doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> *It's nothing to do with ice grandpa.  The name is a Steve McQueen homage*
> 
> He has admittedly never tried to protect an image and (apparently) doesn't know how to do research on such subjects. He's trying to sound important or special or something without really being aware of what the hell he's talking about.



Not quite.  But well done for not actually reading my post. I said I had never attempted to STEAL an image.  And you still have not listed the 10 ways you would steal it.  Your disappointing.  At least O|||||O had some genuine sense about himself.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> > Cooler King's ice seems to have melted because he's all wet and obviously doesn't know what he's talking about.
> >
> > *It's nothing to do with ice grandpa.  The name is a Steve McQueen homage*
> >
> ...



You're right, I haven't given you any examples of how to defeat image protection... And you've given me a dozen links to images I can't steal... :lmao:


----------



## Plato (Dec 27, 2009)

Rekd said:


> YOU decided to move it here? You're the first moderator I've ever seen with only 26 posts. HA!
> 
> A photography forum is the perfect place to discuss photography theft.
> 
> Seriously, you haven't a clue, have you? If you have any proof, please, like I said in the other thread, post up or SHUT UP. Mkthx.



But he's an author of 52 books!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2009)

Plato said:


> But he's an author of 52 books!



Yes, I saw that claim, and followed the link to his blog, where he lists these books as being on his reading list:

7 Habits of Highly Effective People
Stephen Covey

How to Win Friends and Influence People
Dale Carnegie

I'm wondering if he has already read those books, of if they're on the bucket list? I wonder if it would be possible to stop people from copying text from one's web blog, through some sort of JAVA jamming or HTML-blocking or XML-blocking code? LOL


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe he should watch the movie "How to Lose Friends and Alienate People".

So every solution you posted still results in the image being displayed on my screen, congratulations I can still steal it, it is after all shown on my screen. Kudos to the system that generates the website via encrypted javascript. Pity that it sends over the file and then decrypts it locally.

In any case I you have completely missed the point. a) None of these systems work when sharing photos here on online forums, and b) no amateur in their right mind will spend money on software like this because as you said studies have shown there isn't a problem.

Oh well your retarded circular babbling has bored me now. That's probably not a UK thing, it's just you.


----------



## photographyprogess (Dec 28, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> So
> 
> 1. Embed inside a flash file
> 2. Disable/modify context menus
> ...



1. You download the flash file
2. This'll only work with Windows. Use Mac OS, Linux or *NIX
3. I thought we were talking about public images. PW protection won't make it public.
4. View source code and get the url for the pic. 
5. Depends where you put the watermark. If it's on any of the sides, it can be cropped out. Depending on the motive, photoshop will be your best friend. (Or any image editor.)
6. See 2.
a. Won't stop you if you're using Mac OS, Linux or *NIX. Don't need the sc to download the pic. 
b. This is the same method as you mention in a.
c. Only works with printscreen and not dedicated software for screenshots. If you're using JavaScript for this, disable JavaScript in the browser. 
d. This would be the best shot, but will be overcome with screenshots.


PS: 
I would advice you to behave properly on this forum as your heading toward becoming quite unpopular among your peers.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

photographyprogess said:


> Cooler_King said:
> 
> 
> > So
> ...



Bravo Sir.

However, my behaviour has been a reflection of the narrow mindedness of some of the more prominent posters.  This thread was started because of the intolerant attitude that several members displayed towards a new user.

They did not offer any practical advice or techniques for protecting images they just said (paraphrase) 





> stop b1tching or get off the internet.  It cannot be done



o|||||o at least revised his statement however the majority of the posters on this thread have basically *boasted* about how they could steal any image they want.  

Makes you question which side people want to affiliate themselves with.  Those who are attempting to make image theft more difficult or those who are encouraging photographers into lax standards because 





> it cannot be done



Some people need to revaluate their attitudes and I don't consider anyone on an anonymous internet forum _my peer_.  However I will be quite happy for the mods to review both threads and make a judgement.  Just because someone has 3000 posts does not mean they can speak to people how they please or that they are automatically correct.  

Thankyou all for taking a look at my blog though.  It's a pet project for a New Year's Resolution :thumbup:

Not sure why it seems to have become a source of derision?  I don't see anyone deriding REKD for tearing up the countryside in ATV's etc etc.  Also not really sure why people like Derrel have taken it as me _claiming_ to have written the books myself.  Must be typical American attitude of talking before thinking. As for protecting the images and text, if I wanted to protect it then I would.

But if you are bored the get lost.  No one is forcing you to read or post.  Actually if you don't care then maybe you should be questioning why you continue to post?


----------



## photographyprogess (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, but there are no excuses for behaving like a tosser, which you did in the op. 

This is what I believe the most people on this forum reacted on, and I did myself too. You behaved like a troll, and people responded to it.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

The OP was a reflection of a previous thread.  But again more abuse.

But I stand by my original post.

It is ridiculous for new posters to arrive here and be met with such a cynical attitude to protecting your work.  No one pointed him in the right direction for tutorials or debate on the subject.  Makes you wonder exactly what this forum is about.

If there is a tosser on here it is certainly not me.

Threads like this just confirm that it is the same twats posting like they work for National Geographic.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/187921-more-today.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/187705-everyone-ready.html

Might as well rename it the Mutual Back Slapping Society Forum.


----------



## raptorman (Dec 28, 2009)

So you agree now that it's impossible to stop someone from stealing an image put online, the only thing that can be done is making it more difficult? If so, that's what the twats have been saying all the time. I don't understand what's so offensive by saying that it can't be stopped. It's the same with for example patents, you can't prevent someone from violating your patent. The only thing you can do is keeping your invention secret, just like keeping your picture offline.


----------



## Arch (Dec 28, 2009)

Cooler King, how about you drop your attitude for one second so i can enlighten you.

You have come to TPF and told our community (many of which are vastly more knowledgeable at both photography and the web) and have told us that we are all wrong. How do you think we will respond to that?

Firstly we will ask questions, which we did and got sarcastic and frankly rude answers. Then when you cannot provide a solid way of being able to support your claims, you resort to name calling and abuse.
None of the other members have done this.

My initial post was asking real questions, to which none where answered with anything new, (like others have mentioned) if you can see an image on your screen there are ways of ripping it.

Now, if you have the time to read our guidelines you will see that name calling and abuse is against forum rules.

Put simply, call anyone an idiot or retard again and you will get banned.

Now please step away from this thread and go about your business.

... oh and btw i am British.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

I see that your frequent posters are allowed to post the same insults, make fun of peoples own work and place large SHUT UP sentences wherever they please though?


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

The following is a response to Raptormans (now deleted comments)



> Seriously, you haven't a clue, have you? If you have any proof, please, like I said in the other thread, post up or SHUT UP
> 
> blah blah I know you are but what am I? blah blah...
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeh the other posters have been real respectful.


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd still like to see the OP post an image here or a link to an image that we'll be unable to offload and save. Frankly I don't think it's possible to do more than deter people.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 28, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> I see that your frequent posters are allowed to post the same insults, make fun of peoples own work and place large SHUT UP sentences wherever they please though?



Calling someone an "IDIOT" and telling someone to "put up or shut up" are two entirely different things. I don't see anywhere where anyone BUT YOU called someone else a name. 

Not to mention the fact that you were and still are, WRONG. You can not put an image on my screen that I can not steal. _*Period*_. Get over it already.

Just admit you were wrong and we were right, then move along with your little life.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

Rekd I think it best if we just don't communicate anymore.  You don't need to respond to this.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 28, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> Rekd I think it best if we just don't communicate anymore.  You don't need to respond to this.



I think it's best if you just admit you were wrong, then we won't have any problems any more. Oh, and quit calling people names. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Dec 28, 2009)

Umm im just wondering if you want the $1000.00(us) challenge or not Cooler King..? lol comon it be fun


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2009)

Cooler_King said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Cooler_King said:
> ...




And it was one of the worst programs on TV


----------



## Arch (Dec 28, 2009)

I think nothing more needs to be said here, so locked.


----------

